# etsy site-other hidden costs?



## heartsong (Jun 6, 2009)

i realize i'm not very astute when it comes to computers and websites, but there's got to something else that's not covered in their charges?

they host your etsy site, take the order, figure out shipping, take the money, deposit into my account (i guess?) notify me that i have an order and where it goes?

what else do i need?  what am i missing? this sounds too good to be true.

GAWD i feel dumb!  :roll: 

any help is appreciated!greatly


----------



## busymammaof3 (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't feel too bad. I am usually pretty computer and internet savy. But the shipping and that what am I missing issue...has me frustrated too!
Any body else have any advice? Anyone? Echo! LOL  Joking of course. But it would be AWESOME to finally wrap my head around this (what should be simple) issue! LOL


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 7, 2009)

You must figure out the shipping. You will asign a shipping cost for each item. Here is an example of the shipping prices I added to my shop 8oz bottle of lotion: $5.00, each additional bottle of lotion $1.00 to the US. $12.00 international on the 1st bottle, $4.00 on additional bottles w/ overages returned.

You set up what type of payment you will accept. Paypal is the most common but some people also take checks, etc. 

This is what it cost to sell an item at $8.50:

.20cent listinf fee, good for 4 months
.30commission fee to etsy when it sells
.40cent processing fee from paypal

...for a total of .90cents overhead. That may seem like a lot, but if that same  item sold at a consignment  shop that would cost you $2.55 (30%)and if you sold the item wholesale (50%) it would cost you $4.25. And if you had a brick & mortar your rent, electricity, mercehnt account, etc would probably leave you with zich...


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 7, 2009)

I should also mention that by  printing your postage at paypal you will save between .25 and .50 cents of the walk in post cost & you get free delivery confirmation which cost .70cents if you walk into the post office so that balances out the .90cents it cost you to sell on ETSY & accept your payment through PAYPAL.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Jun 7, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> You must figure out the shipping. You will asign a shipping cost for each item. Here is an example of the shipping prices I added to my shop 8oz bottle of lotion: $5.00, each additional bottle of lotion $1.00 to the US. $12.00 international on the 1st bottle, $4.00 on additional bottles w/ overages returned.
> 
> You set up what type of payment you will accept. Paypal is the most common but some people also take checks, etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help! I have been doing that with etsy. I am just wishing I could give them an accurate shipping cost (say for 1st class via USPS) without having to take the extra step to refund anything. But I am beginning to think that's impossible to do. I mean, I guess I could check on zip codes from east to west for a particular weight...for 1st class...and take the highest shipping cost and stick with that for that weight of a package. But if they want a different shipping method then I'll have more work. 

On the Paypal Click to Ship thing. Yeah, you're right. It is cheaper than going up there. Do you just print yours out on regular copy paper or do you print it on sticker paper? I've done both. But I'm thinking it's going to save me a bit just doing it on regular paper and taping it down. But I recall there being an issue with the barcode (on the USPS site).


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 7, 2009)

I print on  regular paper. I use green paper so I can't easily lose it between the printer & my shipping table  :wink: .

There is no exact way to figure shipping to the dime & have it automaticaly be charged to the customer. EBAY has a complex shipping calc that uses weight & zipcodes & it is never right.

Shipping sucks, that is all there is to it. You just have to try & figure a little high so your behind is covered.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! And taking the time to explain it all. Now I see why most vendors prefer to use flat rate exclusively. LOL Printing on colored paper is a great idea. And ikwym about losing it from the printer to the table. LOL Especially in this house with 3 kids and 3 sets of paperwork each evening!


----------



## kslo78 (Jun 13, 2009)

International shipping is a big pain in the butt on etsy.  I wish they would come up with a weight calculator or something better.  I refund shipping if I over charge on international.  For usa, I ship priority; the flat rate makes it easier.  I'll ship first class if the customer asks.  Granted I'm shipping yarn and not soap.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 13, 2009)

International shipping is a big pain in the butt everywhere I am afraid.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 13, 2009)

*x*

  thanks, tabitha!

for awhile i just thought i was a dummy!  saw the sticky for the etsy & paypal calculator. (anything to make it easier!)

i've got to think up another way to simplify shipping!  :roll:


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 13, 2009)

I charged $5.00 for a package going to Russia but it cost me $8.00 on the same day I charged $24.00 for a box going to Israel & it only cost me $16.00  :roll: . I refunded the significant overage on the second box & just ate the loss on the 1st one. Then I went into my ETSY shipping area & upped my shipping for that item on all future international purchases :wink: .

A couple times a year I add every penny I collect on shipping  for a month & every penny I spend on shipping for a month. As long as it balances or I am 5-10% ahead, I am not too. If I charging customer A .75 cents too much & customer B  .50cents not enough it should all come out in the wash.


----------

